# Rauschen bei Hoher Lautstärke :(



## Haribo92 (24. Dezember 2006)

*Rauschen bei Hoher Lautstärke *

Hi leute...

Ich habe seit Weihnachten ein neues 5.1 System...
Bin deshalb gezwungen worden auf eine 2. Soundkarte mit meinem Headseat auszuweichen   
Das rauscht aber   

Hätte jemand ne idee warum das so ist?

Danke schonmal...  

MFG Haribo


----------



## MSINX7950GT (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rauschen bei Hoher Lautstärke *

Was ist denn das für ein 5.1 Soundsystem[von welcher Firma],und gabs da nicht so ein Programm,wo man den Sound und so einstellen kann,oder du hast den aktuellsten Soundkartentreiber nicht...
Poste mal,was du für ein 5.1 Soundsystem  hast,und welche Soundkarte du hast...  
Gruß,raven


----------



## Peter23 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rauschen bei Hoher Lautstärke *



			
				Haribo92 am 24.12.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute...
> 
> Ich habe seit Weihnachten ein neues 5.1 System...
> Bin deshalb gezwungen worden auf eine 2. Soundkarte mit meinem Headseat auszuweichen
> ...



Lautstärke bei Windows ganz hoch, am Headset ganz runter.

oder anders herrum, je nachdem was das Rauschen erzeugt.

Zusätlich Funktelephone weg, Handy weg-


----------

